# I guess I should intro myself :)



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

hey welcome, do you have any pictures? x


----------



## photographerJ (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks 

Sure, I have pictures - on the link I posted above


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

hello x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome Jodie!

You'll love it on here, lots and lots of friendly people. 

I'm pleased there is someone else 30+ years! :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! 8)


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey, welcome


----------

